# Cheapest/most expensive Ubers worldwide



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

(note: all prices exclude safe rider fees)
For a 3 mile journey , lasting 12 minutes in an X:

1. Geneva $20.44
1. Zurich $20.44
3. Lausanne $18.41
4. Stockholm $17.45
5. New York $14.25

Priciest in US:

1. New York $14.25
2. Columbia, Missouri $13.15
3. San Luis Obispo $12.15
4. Midland, Texas $12.00
5. Florida Keys $11.80

And the cheapest worldwide, for the same journey:

1. Jaipur/Ahmedabad/Coimbatore $1.17
4. Jakarta $1.21
5. Chandigarh $1.22

Cheapest in US:
1. Dallas $4.75
2. Orlando $4.85
3. Jacksonville/Grand Rapids $5.50
5. Los Angeles $5.16


And for a 20 mile journey lasting 24 minutes:

1. Geneva $88.85
1. Zurich $88.85
3. Lausanne $75.30
4. Amsterdam/Bordeaux/Lille/Lyon/Marseille/Nantes/Cannes/Strasbourg/Toulouse $60.30

Priciest in US:

1. New York $55.60
2. Columbia, Missouri $49.75
3. Green Bay $48.35
4. Manchester $47.27
5. Las Vegas $46.60

And the cheapest worldwide:

1. Coimbatore/Ahmedabad $4.32
3. Chandigarh $4.36
4. Kochi $4.39
5. Kazan $4.45

Cheapest in US:

1. Orlando $19.12
2. Jacksonville $19.12
3. Grand Rapids/Flint/Detroit $19.60

Worst cities for driver earnings in traffic (in miles equivalent earned per hour of waiting time):

1. Lima - zero earnings
2. Ho Chi Minh city - 2.21
3. Hanoi 2.24
4. Nairobi 2.49
5. San Luis Obispo 3.67

And the world's most expensive Uber of any type for an urban journey are:

1. Lux LA $42.20
2.Lux Stockholm $39.28
3. SUV/LUX Sydney $38.93
5. SUV Connecticut/New Jersey/New York $37.10

And for a longer journey
1. Black Geneva $145.55
2. Black Zurich $143.44
3. Black Oslo $141.87
4. Lux London $137.23
5. SUV/Lux Sydney $136.84


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry I should add that the Hamptons are actually the most expensive in the world, by a huge margin, but they aren't on Uber's website at the moment.

Prices:

Short journey - $32.05
Longer journey - $101

And the most expensive premium service is Hamptons SUV:

Short journey - $57.10
Longer journey = $166.20


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

So here's the spreadsheet

http://1drv.ms/1LE3EIv


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

new york is only higher because you have to go thru and pay much more than the average driver to do UberX. You're basically a taxi driver, complete with a taxi license and full commercial insurance.

if you live in:


1. Dallas $4.75
2. Orlando $4.85
3. Jacksonville/Grand Rapids $5.50
5. Los Angeles $5.16



WHY ARE YOU DRIVING?


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> new york is only higher because you have to go thru and pay much more than the average driver to do UberX. You're basically a taxi driver, complete with at taxi license and full commercial insurance.


Drivers in the UK also must have taxi licences (the cost is relatively low, but you do have to apply and be approved etc.) and insurance (expensive).


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

thelawnet said:


> Sorry I should add that the Hamptons are actually the most expensive in the world, by a huge margin, but they aren't on Uber's website at the moment.


They are now... https://www.uber.com/cities/hamptons


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you live in:
> 
> 1. Dallas $4.75
> 2. Orlando $4.85
> ...


I can't speak for other drivers in Dallas, but I only drive for Uber when the fares are appropriate for the service I provide. I exclusively provide rides when surge is at 1.5x or greater. I am not logged in as a driver if the rates are below that threshold, and I do not accept or will cancel any fare that is not at that level.

Obviously this isn't a full time gig for me; so it works for me. I'm not sure how/why others grind it out with no surge.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

andaas said:


> I can't speak for other drivers in Dallas, but I only drive for Uber when the fares are appropriate for the service I provide. I exclusively provide rides when surge is at 1.5x or greater. I am not logged in as a driver if the rates are below that threshold, and I do not accept or will cancel any fare that is not at that level.
> 
> Obviously this isn't a full time gig for me; so it works for me. I'm not sure how/why others grind it out with no surge.


i of course am only talking about people driving for regular rate. I think its 85cents in Dallas, which makes it dumb to drive. If you play the surge game, nothing wrong with that. Its $1 in my market and I do 1.5x surges and up only. But whenver you look on your app and see no surge, you'll still find plenty plenty plenty of drivers out putting hundreds of thousands of miles on their car for sub $1 rates, its sad


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Odd that LA would be one of the cheapest cities for Uber, considering it's not a cheap city to live in.


----------

